# Luzzaschi, Luzzasco (c.1545-1607)



## science

Luzzaschi was a pupil of Cipriano de Rore most well-known for his madrigals and keyboard music.

La Venexiana has released a recording of some of his madrigals:










Matteo Messori has recorded his keyboard music for Brilliant:


----------



## Mandryka

I'd appreciate any comments on the Messori release, which I'm starting to explore myself now - albeit slowly, I can't seem to get into the music. What are the best bits?

I was interested in him because he worked with Frescobaldi, who is a composer I like.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I like his Madrigals, especially _O Primavera!_ recorded by Monserrat Figueras for DHM...


----------

